

Real Ultimate Programming Power - timf
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000856.html

======
timf
You can skip down to his point which is to abandon highly marketed programmer
junk and do:

1\. DRY

2\. KISS

3\. YAGNI (you aren't going to need it)

Sure, OK. To me, this is like saying skip the Nutri-Slim and learn how to
exercise and eat right.

But under all this (including being healthy) is the challenge of harnessing
your will and thinking clearly and independently. It takes self-awareness and
effort. Being a clean and effective programmer falls out from this, not from
learning "oh, ok, keep it simple stupid. Check."

------
whughes
This crap is still going on?

Also, did anyone notice that Jeff didn't bother to link to the responding
blog? It may have been a mistake, but still an oversight that merits
correction.

